# Connecting Qiyi timer/ Stackmat Timer to Moyu Display



## nakula neeraje (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I have a Moyu display, but apparently it connects only to the Moyu Timer, which i currently do not have. 

Is it possible to connect it to the Qiyi Timer or the Stackmat Timer? 

I realize that the issue is because of a weird output protocol used in the Moyu Timer. What is the output protocol used in a Qiyi timer? Do I have to use a micro-controller to connect the timer to the display?


----------



## Malakai81 (Jun 14, 2022)

I have a Qy Display Pro, it is reported to work with a Speedstacks Gen 4 and Yuxin Timer, I have tried it with my Gan timer and Speedstacks Gen 5 which it does not work with. So guessing the output of a QY timer should be the same as The Speedstacks Gen 4 and Yuxin timers. You have got me thinking about maybe finding a solution by inputting timer into PC - doing software conversion(prob python script) - then output to display


----------



## Malakai81 (Jul 4, 2022)

Found this out after playing around with an Arduino for a bit. Ok it's this simple, invert the signal with a NPN transistor (I used a PN100, 2N2222 should be fine)

Works with Speed Stacks G5 not my GAN even though the outputs looked the same through the serial monitor Hmmm.


----------



## steveky (Nov 2, 2022)

Malakai81 said:


> Found this out after playing around with an Arduino for a bit.View attachment 19844 Ok it's this simple, invert the signal with a NPN transistor (I used a PN100, 2N2222 should be fine)
> View attachment 19843
> Works with Speed Stacks G5 not my GAN even though the outputs looked the same through the serial monitor Hmmm.


HI Howzit, I have the same situation, the Qiyi Display doesn't work with a G5 timer, even with a 3.5 to 2.5 connector. I'm not an electronics person, could you explain how you rewired your set up to make the display work? I'm not familiar with transistors, etc, schematics.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Malakai81 (Nov 3, 2022)

I'll try, first I bought a 2.5mm male and 2.5mm a female socket (mine require soldering, you can get crimp type though) from my local electronics store. You could also cut a 2.5 to 3.5 cable and bare the wires. You should find an uninsulated thicker wire and a red and white wire in there. If you can't solder buy some dupont crimp terminals or breadboard jumper leads and a small bread board. Then depending on the NPN transistor you buy (seller should be able to recommend a general purpose NPN), you search for eg. "PN100 transistor pinout". Collector base and emitter leads can change depending on the model of transistor. Connect the emitter lead of the transistor to the earth wire (thats the big uninsulated one) to both the timer(input) and display(output) of your cable. Then connect the base lead of the transistor to the red or white wire coming in from your timer (it doesn't matter which). Then connect the collector lead of the transistor to the red or white wire going to the display. There will be a wire leftover from the timer end and the display end that needs to be insulated if you cut a cable. In the picture brown wire is earth, red wire is left channel (for standard audio). For things like which part of the 2.5 3.5 plugs are what google is your friend. A $10 digital multimeter that has a continuity test function would help also. If you want a 3.5 male and female set of plugs would also work, you just change which end of your existing cable it plugs into. You could try going into your local electronics store with the schematic above and this image and they should help you out, it could make them a sale. Also finding someone you know who has some general electronics knowledge would sort it fairly easily for you. I don't know how much this post will help it sounds complicated just reading it back to myself. Good luck, Happy cubing


----------



## steveky (Nov 3, 2022)

Fantastic! I think I can figure it out from here. Just to clarify, the extra wire (red or white) on each side is unused. Electronics stores here in Hawaii are scarce, so might order off of Amazon what I need.
I'll probably just cut my 2.5 - 3.5 cable and can solder it together.

Mahalo! (Thank you)


----------



## Malakai81 (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes, there will be a wire left over on each side.

Glad to help. Hope my hack helps people use the much cheaper Qiyi display.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm able to use the qiyi display with any speedstacks timer (gen3-5) without any fancy electronics. Just plug and play.


----------



## steveky (Nov 7, 2022)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm able to use the qiyi display with any speedstacks timer (gen3-5) without any fancy electronics. Just plug and play.


Did yours come with a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable or did you provide your own. Hmm.. neither of mine worked with a 2.5 to 3.5 audio cable.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 9, 2022)

steveky said:


> Did yours come with a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable or did you provide your own. Hmm.. neither of mine worked with a 2.5 to 3.5 audio cable.


We bought speedstacks branded cables separately to ensure they could fit into the Gen5 port that's underneath the timer.


----------



## steveky (Nov 17, 2022)

It worked. The key is to use the speedstacks cable, or the cable that comes with the qiyi display and use a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter. Both worked. Worked with the G5 and G4.


----------

